# Letters, Letters Everywhere



## ALBin517 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I have touched on this before but when did it become necessary for EVERYBODY to have letters after their name? I just browsed through the new issue of _APWA Reporter _and 90% of the authors had letters but maybe half were really licensed professionals.

I can understand PE, PS, CEO, JD, AIA, RLA, PhD, etc.

But some of these?

The president of the APWA has a “BCEE” after his name. What the heck does that even stand for?

Not to mention “MBA” and “MPA.” They are fine achievements to be sure but how many licensed professionals would tack those onto their signature?

Shoot, our human resource girl has some letters after her name… SPHR or something.

So does our clerk.

If the person is not a licensed professional… fine. Just don’t think publicizing their next-best credential in necessary if they are not.

It reminds me of today's little league where everybody gets a trophy.


----------



## willsee (Jun 29, 2011)

We have people here

One after his is Name, PE, CxA, LEED AP

Another is Name, PE, LEED AP BD+C, CEM, CxA

Is CEM or CxA important? LeedAP important for an email signature?


----------



## csb (Jun 29, 2011)

I like to shove all my letters together to be PEMBA. It's easier to say and reminds me of PEMDAS for order of operations.

(I don't use any letters after my name for most things and P.E. only rarely)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

I look at it like my high school football coach used to say when he would ask why some players had their names on the back of their letter jackets. If you are playing then people will know who you are..

so I take the same sort of thing in work, if people know who you are you dont need all those initials after your name

only time I even include a signature line in an email if I know the person needs an address or phone number


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 29, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I look at it like my high school football coach used to say when he would ask why some players had their names on the back of their letter jackets. If you are playing then people will know who you are..
> so I take the same sort of thing in work, if people know who you are you dont need all those initials after your name
> 
> only time I even include a signature line in an email if I know the person needs an address or phone number


I have a couple theories.

In some instances, I think it is a cash grab. How many "certifications" require the person to shell out hundreds (if not thousands) for classes?

We just had a guy come back from a two-day class with (I am not kidding) a diploma. They had a graduation ceremony and everything. He was going on today about how he has to get new business cards. Right now he has AICP on them but he needs new cards with AICP plus the new certification.


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I look at it like my high school football coach used to say when he would ask why some players had their names on the back of their letter jackets. If you are playing then people will know who you are..
> so I take the same sort of thing in work, if people know who you are you dont need all those initials after your name
> 
> only time I even include a signature line in an email if I know the person needs an address or phone number


I agree and I don't. People rarely know each other, even when they think they do.

In my department there are about 250 people. There are 100 on my side of the floor. I know very few of them. In reality, most people probably don't know many of their coworkers and/or vendors or clients.

I use credentials when I feel that I need to speak as a person with such credential. If I am talking about project management, I may sign with PMP PMI - PMP or if it is engineering, I may put PE, or if it is something else, I may add that. I've been the beneficiary of a generous education allowance at my current job, and earned PMP, PE and 4 other certifications in the last few years. I can essentially wallpaper my cube with degrees and certs and certificates of completion, etc. However not many people here know about these.

In short, I say you should use the credentials that you are proud of, when they mean something and are relevant.


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Interestingly, I have 4 credentials which are listed here:

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w...tters_%28USA%29

here are a few thoughts from others:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_list_...owing_your_name

http://www.examiner.com/life-the-cubicle-i...a-after-my-name

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Credential


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 29, 2011)

I worked without letters for so long that I wish I could add more now! although some would tell me AH should be there.


----------



## willsee (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't put any after my name

It allows me to play dumb


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 30, 2011)

A friend of mine owns a small PE/PS firm and maintains the website himself. All the employees on the site have letters. If they are not PE and/or PS then they are PCD - "Pretty Cool Dude."


----------



## Dleg (Jul 3, 2011)

BCEE = Board Certified Environmental Engineer. It's a private certifying organization. Not sure what that value that adds on top of a PE. It used to be "DEE" = Diplomate in Environmental Engineering. My guess is it was started for academics who didn't want to get their PE.


----------



## goodal (Jul 6, 2011)

I have PE and LEED AP in my signature, but more than two would look kind of silly IMO.

I received an email from a guy that had the following typed verbatim after his name:

BEAP - Building Energy Assessor Professional - ASHRAE

BEMP - Building Energy Modeling Professional - ASHRAE

CEM - Certified Energy Manager - AEE

CPD - Certified Plumbing Designer - ASPE

CPMP - Commissioning Process Management Professional - ASHRAE

LEED AP BD+C - USGBC

Member - ASHRAE, ASPE, AEE, ASME, MENSA


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

got a card yesterday from a guy that said he was some type of Black Belt. I told him I was _Cobra Kai_ and I always sweep the leg..


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2011)

Six Sigma Black Belt most likely. If it makes you feel less important, I'm a Six Sigma Green Belt.

Does it mean much to me? Hell YES! It's a requirement for the next promotion. :ugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

oh so its not about Karate?


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I told him I was _Cobra Kai_ and I always sweep the leg..


Watch out for the Crane Kick


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 7, 2011)

Hot apple pie &gt;&gt; Six Sigma


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 8, 2011)

^Because you can't stick your junk in a Six Sigma?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, but I got a project working on it.


----------

